# Support Bushing for Closed End Pens



## TurnaPen (Sep 26, 2010)

Because I had some breakages on the Barrel while turning closed ends, I made myself a SUPPORT BUSHING, 
Picture 1 shows the Barrel drilled out, and the weakest point,
Picture 2 shows the Bushing inserted and helping support the end, 
Picture 3 shows the actual bushing.
The big end of the bushing can only be a certain length because the closed end mandrel has to go in a certain amount to maintain contact at the open end.
I tried it and it helped tremendously. Maybe it has been shown before, so please excuse me if it has been and point me to it so I can learn!, thanks Amos


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 26, 2010)

Excellent idea


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 26, 2010)

Great idea, Amos! This should increase your success rate. I'll certainly borrow the idea.


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 26, 2010)

Lou, it was very trying when I used up one complete blank and ruined it, so necessity was the mother of invention! It has improved the success rate, I still support the work with the headstock also, but there comes a time when the headstock has to be moved away and then it proves very helpful- still, use plenty of gentleness and sharp tools. Amos


----------



## aggromere (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, that is another really smart idea from the forums.  I've had the occassional closed end break or collapse right at that exact point.


----------



## soligen (Sep 26, 2010)

Dumb question time.  How do you get it out afterwards?


----------



## drgoretex (Sep 26, 2010)

Great idea, thanks!

Ken


----------



## simomatra (Sep 27, 2010)

Well done Amos that is an excellent idea.


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 27, 2010)

Dennis, no dumb question at all, I turned the bushing so it was an easy slide in fit, and so it easily slides out, Amos


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Amos,

good idea in turning a 'bushing".

Q:
Can you use a 'machine' screw (rounded head) and cut the thread to the length required?


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Amos!!  Good idea!


----------



## TurnaPen (Sep 27, 2010)

Peter, that is also a good suggestion, I think that the head would be better rounded and made a nice fit, that way there would be more support for the end. Amos


----------

